# Quick question on Visa Runs!



## Suzielazloozie (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello All

If your Visa runs out on 1 december, can you do a visa run on the 1st december or does that mean you have outstayed your welcome and should do the run the day before?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's 30 days from the date you arrived, so if you arrived on the 1st of November, that counts as day 1, so your visa runs out on the 30th.

Similarly, if you arrived on the 2nd Nov, then it expires on the 1st.

The first day fine is AED200, AED100 thereafter.


----------



## Suzielazloozie (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks. my passport is still being held by the DIFC - they have cancelled my work Visa but i have a pending case with the DIFC courts. However they told me that my visa runs out on the 1 december so not only am i panicking that i may not get my passport back in time to leave and come back, but if i do, i want to know if i can go on the Wednesday next week and do the run - or would that be too late...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Suzielazloozie said:


> Hello All
> 
> If your Visa runs out on 1 december, can you do a visa run on the 1st december or does that mean you have outstayed your welcome and should do the run the day before?


Suzie, if you are doing a visa run, I would like to tag along. Mine runs out on December 2nd, but Id prefer not to wait until the last minute to do it. 

Obviously Id split costs of gasoline, tolls, etc. 50/50. (or hopefully we can find another person and knock down costs even more).

Please let me know as soon as you know whats up.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Suzielazloozie said:


> Thanks. my passport is still being held by the DIFC - they have cancelled my work Visa but i have a pending case with the DIFC courts. However they told me that my visa runs out on the 1 december so not only am i panicking that i may not get my passport back in time to leave and come back, but if i do, i want to know if i can go on the Wednesday next week and do the run - or would that be too late...


If your passport is being held by any court, then you don't have a problem, all you need to do is, when you get it back, get a letter from the relevant court to state that they held it from x to y date, and there are no charges from immigration.

If you have a pending case at any Court in UAE (as the accused) you have an automatic travel ban on you, so you can't leave to renew your visa.

If I was you I'd find out where your passport is.

And quickly.


----------



## Suzielazloozie (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank! Nightshadow i have sent you a PM

Andy, many thanks for your advice. The DIFC have my passport as I have raised a complaint against my old employers who behaved v improperly. The Visa department have it. Thing is, they have cancelled my visa and my case is with the Employment Manager at the DIFC. I am really conscious about not being illegal! No bans are in place but it seems my situation is a bit weird as my visa was cancelled by my previous employers and then despite the DIFC attempts to stop the cancellation as they became aware of my complaint, the cancellation had gone ahead. So they are holding it until the case is resolved, even though the visa got cancelled. Good of them to do that but I am not sure where that leaves me as I only have until next week to go out and back in....I suppose a letter from the DIFC would suffice.... I will try speak to them on sunday.... or monday...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup ask difc about what to do most likely it will be ok but they should be able to tell you if you need to do a visa run or don't need to.


----------



## Suzielazloozie (Apr 6, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Yup ask difc about what to do most likely it will be ok but they should be able to tell you if you need to do a visa run or don't need to.


Thanks Moe. I will ask them on Sunday - i think the office is open again then.... (inshalah!)


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Suzie, if you are doing a visa run, I would like to tag along. Mine runs out on December 2nd, but Id prefer not to wait until the last minute to do it.
> 
> Obviously Id split costs of gasoline, tolls, etc. 50/50. (or hopefully we can find another person and knock down costs even more).
> 
> Please let me know as soon as you know whats up.


I also need to renew my visa at that time. Be willing to tag along and split gas. PM me. Thanks


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It's 30 days from the date you arrived, so if you arrived on the 1st of November, that counts as day 1, so your visa runs out on the 30th.
> 
> Similarly, if you arrived on the 2nd Nov, then it expires on the 1st.
> 
> *The first day fine is AED200, AED100 thereafter*.


Saying that - I went over by 1 day & they didnt blink an eye.......I think its sometimes down to luck if they charge you - For once I had the luck on my side, first time for everything I suppose :clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hmmmm, you know you have 30 days PLUS 10 days grace so in total 40 days.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> hmmmm, you know you have 30 days PLUS 10 days grace so in total 40 days.


The 10 days grace is at the discretion of the immigration officer. One of my friends went for his visa run just a couple days after his visa run out (less than 10 days after the expiry of the visa), thinking that he would be okay and ended up being fined for overstaying. Better to do the visa run before the 30 days runs out - money spent on fines could be better spent on other things. 

I came across another person who actually called up the immigration office to verify that she did indeed have 10 days grace and was told that she did! Except that in reality she didn't and was fined! She tried to argue and was told 'I cannot be held responsible for what my colleague told you!'


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> I also need to renew my visa at that time. Be willing to tag along and split gas. PM me. Thanks


Matt,

Looks like Suzy and I might be doing our run together, its not 100% sure yet but we discussed a few basics. The more the merrier. Easier if we get lost or car gets a flat tire, etc. Beforehand however Id like to get to know you a bit, its thats alright. We can meet up for coffee or drinks or whatever. Or perhaps you can come out tomorrow night to the gathering at JamBase.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

you can't get lost it's more or less a straight road excluding the roundabouts. As long as you follow the procedures of exiting and entering UAE and Oman then it's a smooth ride.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> you can't get lost it's more or less a straight road excluding the roundabouts. As long as you follow the procedures of exiting and entering UAE and Oman then it's a smooth ride.


Towards? Musandam, Hatta or Muscat? 

I just got here 12 days ago, so Im a bit cautious and all that. Last thing I need is to go alone in my rental and car breaks down, no cell phone reception, etc. I might sound like I worry too much, but better safe than sorry I always say.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Towards Hatta/Oman. Apart from the roundabouts, it's a straight line and there's a good amount of road signs. Before you reach the actual border crossing areas you will face two police/army checkpoints either way, they either ask for your ID/Passport or let you go through, nothing major.

Border points are simple, first is the UAE border, get out and get your exit stamp then off to Oman police checkpoint where they check your car and give you a piece of paper with your car's plate number on it. Then you head towards the Oman Wajaja passport building, get your Oman entry and exit stamp (plus an exit stamp on that piece of paper), pay the visa fee and head back.

Now at the Oman checkpoint you just hand the guy that piece of paper and head towards the UAE border passport checkpoint. Park your car, get out stand in line and get your new visa. They will ask how many people are in your car, tell them and they'll also give you a piece of paper, get back in your car and drive to the entrance, give them that paper with the number of passengers and drive back to Dubai.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Towards Hatta/Oman. Apart from the roundabouts, it's a straight line and there's a good amount of road signs. Before you reach the actual border crossing areas you will face two police/army checkpoints either way, they either ask for your ID/Passport or let you go through, nothing major.
> 
> Border points are simple, first is the UAE border, get out and get your exit stamp then off to Oman police checkpoint where they check your car and give you a piece of paper with your car's plate number on it. Then you head towards the Oman Wajaja passport building, get your Oman entry and exit stamp (plus an exit stamp on that piece of paper), pay the visa fee and head back.
> 
> Now at the Oman checkpoint you just hand the guy that piece of paper and head towards the UAE border passport checkpoint. Park your car, get out stand in line and get your new visa. They will ask how many people are in your car, tell them and they'll also give you a piece of paper, get back in your car and drive to the entrance, give them that paper with the number of passengers and drive back to Dubai.


Sweet man! Thanks for the help. Do you know if the UAE will ask "how come you just crossed out of the country and 1 hour later now youre heading back??"


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The Omani authorities at the passport place will ask if you're heading to Oman/Muscat or back to Dubai/UAE. They won't ask you why cuz they know lots of people do what you're going to do


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> The Omani authorities at the passport place will ask if you're heading to Oman/Muscat or back to Dubai/UAE. They won't ask you why cuz they know lots of people do what you're going to do


Wonderful. So long as UAE people arent curious why Im heading back literally right after having just left, then Im all good. 

I noticed on the map it looks as though you go through Oman twice, once on the way to Hatta and once on the way back... so I can only assume you dont actually go all the way to that city, rather its just what the exit / highway is called?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that's that small town you're referring to? You just drive past it, no border checkpoint there, right before or after is where you get the first UAE police checkpoint. As for Hatta, you do go through it as it's on the way to the border and you'll pass by several small towns on your way.


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am approaching the end of my first month in Dubai,I have really enjoyed reading through the blog and picked up plenty of useful info.

With the cost of the Oman visa going up to AED200 I thought I would check how much it is to renew here in Dubai. I spoke with dnrd.gov.ae and renewing a tourist visa for a further 30days is AED 620, also I think you can only do this once. So still probably worth making the trip to Oman. 

They also confirmed that you do have a 10 day grace period, but as Maz said, if your at the airport with a flight to catch your not in a great position to argue with the immigration officer.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ammo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am approaching the end of my first month in Dubai,I have really enjoyed reading through the blog and picked up plenty of useful info.
> 
> ...


Not sure how accurate this is, but I was told once you get that second 30 day stamp here in Dubai, you arent allowed to do visa runs anymore... I called the UAE Embassy in Washington DC and I believe someone else mentioned it here on the forum. I have no clue how a guy at the border can tell its your second official stamp, but thats what I was told. Point being, DONT get that second one here in Dubai, do visa runs until you really are ready to leave...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

They have computers people! They type in some info about you or scan your passport if you have a chip and they access all your visa information and I am sure they know where you got your visa stamp from. Also the visa stamp itself tells them in Arabic which border/dept/area you got it from.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can extend your visa once at Immigration and then do a visa run. You can then extend again at Immigration and then do another visa run. What you cannot do is extend twice in a row (i.e. extend an extension). It means you only have to do visa runs every 60 days but it costs more.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

wandabug said:


> You can extend your visa once at Immigration and then do a visa run. You can then extend again at Immigration and then do another visa run. What you cannot do is extend twice in a row (i.e. extend an extension). It means you only have to do visa runs every 60 days but it costs more.


Wandabug, can you just keep doing non-stop visa runs and avoid the extensions altogether? I was planning on driving down every 30 days.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Currently there is no limit to how many times you can do the visa run, although they might question you at some point such ask you why you keep going and coming many times (only heard of happening once) they can't prevent you from entering again as it's the law.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Wandabug, can you just keep doing non-stop visa runs and avoid the extensions altogether? I was planning on driving down every 30 days.


Yes, there is no limit at present but it is not safe to presume it will always be OK and they can change the rules with little notice here, you really should get a residence permit. Look at what has just happened with the Canadians.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Currently there is no limit to how many times you can do the visa run, although they might question you at some point such ask you why you keep going and coming many times (only heard of happening once) they can't prevent you from entering again as it's the law.


Actually, they can stop you from re-entering again if they choose to. There is no hard and fast rule that compels any country to allow anyone to cross their borders. Whilst the UAE may not publicise such cases and they are quite lax with citizens of those countries that can obtain a visa at the border, there have been a few stories over the years where people have been turned back at the border. Immigration officers at the airport also ask a lot more questions these days. They may not choose to exercise their right to deny entry to someone frequently but that right still exists and as wandabug has rightly pointed out, just because authorities seem to be turning a blind eye to visa runs, it does not mean to say that there is an indefinite right to come and go as you please in the UAE for anyone who does visa runs.

Bear in mind that those who do visa runs are for the most part breaking the law by working on a tourist visa. If you fail to satisfy the immigration officer that you are a genuine tourist, he has every right to detain you and deport you back to your country of origin. This law exists everywhere - it's how all countries protect their borders. Working on a tourist visa also carries a fine of AED 50k for the employee and deportation. Depending on his honour's mood on the day you appear in court, you may also be jailed.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well that's why they might ask you so if they believe you or just don't really care then you don't have a problem, the examples of those who have run into problems are more the exception than the rule. As for them not letting you in, this is always going to be at the discretion of those more responsible than the employee at the passport control desk, all that person can do is forward the issue high up the food chain to someone who has a say.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Well that's why they might ask you so if they believe you or just don't really care then you don't have a problem, the examples of those who have run into problems are more the exception than the rule. As for them not letting you in, this is always going to be at the discretion of those more responsible than the employee at the passport control desk, all that person can do is forward the issue high up the food chain to someone who has a say.


Having done the visa run a significant number of times and know people who have done the visa run for almost 18 months straight, I tend to agree with what you're saying. 

Unfortunately I think it's certain nationalities that get targeted out of prejudice ie the bus of Filipino workers that got denied re-entry early last year because a low level immigration officer decided to flex his muscles.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

markuslives said:


> Having done the visa run a significant number of times and know people who have done the visa run for almost 18 months straight, I tend to agree with what you're saying.
> 
> Unfortunately I think it's certain nationalities that get targeted out of prejudice ie the bus of Filipino workers that got denied re-entry early last year because a low level immigration officer decided to flex his muscles.



I also do not disagree with what he has said - it's obvious that the authorities are aware of the real reason for visa runs and they just do not care but it is still inaccurate to say that it is against the law for the authorities to deny someone entry to the UAE. They can deny someone entry but whether they choose to exercise that right is another matter.

Reverse the situation and think about how immigration in your own country would deal with this - the person would be on the first plane back home! Or simply, if this place did not depend so much on expats, the situation would be quite different and the law would maybe be enforced for every one as opposed to a select few nationalities, who are treated in a certain way just because of the passport they carry.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I also do not disagree with what he has said - it's obvious that the authorities are aware of the real reason for visa runs and they just do not care but it is still inaccurate to say that it is against the law for the authorities to deny someone entry to the UAE. They can deny someone entry but whether they choose to exercise that right is another matter.
> 
> Reverse the situation and think about how immigration in your own country would deal with this - the person would be on the first plane back home! Or simply, if this place did not depend so much on expats, the situation would be quite different and the law would maybe be enforced for every one as opposed to a select few nationalities, who are treated in a certain way just because of the passport they carry.


I have no doubt that you are probably right about the law, so I can only comment from my own experiences. 

I think you summed it up pretty well in your last sentence.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well what I meant if you want to elaborate is the authorities need to have a good reason to deny you entry, especially for westerners. Dubai is in dire need of tourists, visitors and even off the book workers because many companies can't afford to fork out residence visas to temporary employees. They want people to come and work here regardless of whether they are legal or not but obviously they don't want to make it well known that they won't do anything if they find out you're actually working here.

Now high up the food chain they have said westerners can come and go as many times as they need/want so it would have to be a compelling case that forces or motivates them to refuse entry.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Well what I meant if you want to elaborate is the authorities need to have a good reason to deny you entry, especially for westerners. Dubai is in dire need of tourists, visitors and even off the book workers because many companies can't afford to fork out residence visas to temporary employees. They want people to come and work here regardless of whether they are legal or not but obviously they don't want to make it well known that they won't do anything if they find out you're actually working here.
> 
> Now high up the food chain they have said westerners can come and go as many times as they need/want so it would have to be a compelling case that forces or motivates them to refuse entry.


Yes, you need a good reason to deny entry to a genuine visitor but about 99% of the people doing visa runs are not visitors - they are workers, hence they are on the wrong visa. That is enough reason for any country to deny such a person entry or cancel their existing visa. I'm not sure what the UAE tourist/ visit visa look like, but most of the tourist visas in my passport for countries that I have visited, carry a clear warning that I do not have the right to work on such a visa. The only difference with the UAE is that they are heavily dependent on expats, hence putting them in a very difficult position when enforcing the law.

I totally get the point that you are trying to make but I think the way that you worded your opinion has construed a different meaning (on one point only -  ).

I think we will have to agree to part-disagree on this one.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> ....I think we will have to agree to part-disagree on this one.


:clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Here here... agree with Maz. UAE is getting 'fees' for the visa's of the workers who are not being taxed. It is a 'tax' of sorts and if companies are circumventing, then would imagine they are not so keen on turning a blind eye. Are that many companies not getting people visas??? Everyone I know that came here for employment, has gotten a visa. The only people who have not, are visitors who came here looking for work, in the country already who the companies have done 'trial' basis with them. How many companies are really willing to risk 50,000 dirham fines and how many people are willing to risk working without a visa and maybe goingn to a jail in the UAE  Are there really that many hard up westerners willing to do that?? As there are only a limited number that can do the border runs.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think thanks to the economic downturn/recession many companies cannot afford to pay and provide western expats with the perks and packages they are used to here. I recall an article over a year ago about how the government wanted to implement work visas for part time employees which I would guess would be a cheaper process than the residence visas they issue now. 

Still there is a difference between a typical worker and an expat worker, the expat worker is more desirable in their eyes and with the massive exodus of westerners, Dubai is more than happy to turn a blind eye towards people working on visit visas until this whole thing blows over or they implement other methods.

So the government will punish companies and employees of laborers or non-western passport holders but they do tend to turn a blind eye to the visit visa carrier. Hell I once saw a guy in an Aston Martin do a visa run! This guy must be getting paid by the bucket and still doing visa runs?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

I would not be surprised at all at how many companies are doing the trial basis. I have a friend who worked full-time for a very well known radio station owned by the Government. Though there were promises, she could not get a residential visa in the 12months that she worked for them because of some odd rules about how many non-local staff they could have permanently working at the station.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Not everyone doing visa runs is working. There are some people who own property here who can afford to live in Dubai without working (lucky ******s). Property ownership does not entitle you to a res visa anymore.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Either way it is clear the government is turning a blind eye to this because businesses need these people whether they work or just shop! But of course if they know you're working and care, they'll probably clamp down on you.


----------



## Suzielazloozie (Apr 6, 2010)

I have my passport!!!!! ROAD TRIP OMAN here we come!!!! wooohooooooooo


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Suzielazloozie said:


> I have my passport!!!!! ROAD TRIP OMAN here we come!!!! wooohooooooooo


woot woot :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Suzie, could you pm Tony123 if you are able to take him along to a visa run. Not sure if he will see this thread.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Suzie, could you pm Tony123 if you are able to take him along to a visa run. Not sure if he will see this thread.


Ok, so apparently everyone has missed my thread titled "Nov 26th Weekend Visa Run". 

Tentative people going with me are Suz and Matt, theres one more but not sure hes coming, if not, Tony 123 is more than welcome to come, I already PMd him that info. 

First people think I am Bigjimbo and next ... ah whats the difference!!


----------



## Suzielazloozie (Apr 6, 2010)

Are you all around to meet up for a coffee or drink today? or tomorrow?


----------



## Suzielazloozie (Apr 6, 2010)

when i say all - i mean those wishing to visa run run run run, i do run run run...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Tentative people going with me are Suz and Matt, theres one more but not sure hes coming, if not, Tony 123 is more than welcome to come, I already PMd him that info.


Do you have a little car that only fits four people?? Squeeze in and spread the love


----------

